# Chico's underleg



## Jay145 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone here have any clue as what to he might be causing this?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ouch! Has he seen a vet?

It looks a bit like yeast to me or a nasty nasty skin infection. Maybe even mange or another parasite, or allergies.

Honestly could be anything the vet will be able to help better than we can.


----------



## Jay145 (Feb 2, 2013)

I know but it's just that right now were going through tough economic times so we can't take him to a vet at the moment. Thats why I was hoping that maybe one of you guys could help 
It appears to be moist so I took a tissue and gently rubbed it against his skin to remove the moist off.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That is sore and he must be in pain,you must take him to the vets


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

He needs to see a vet!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He absolutely needs to be seen. The treatment could be very different depending on what it is. 

It is very unlikely to just go away. You'll want to get ahead of it before it goes systemic or causes compounded issues which will be more complicated to treat and more expensive as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree, he needs to be seen by a vet. Looks like a nasty fungal infection to me. If untreated, it could lead to cellulitis which is very costly and complicated to treat.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with the others, you don't want it to spread or get worse! The last thing you want is to have to remove a limb from letting it stay like that. Poor guy! I wouldn't touch it either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jay145 (Feb 2, 2013)

I know and if I had the money trust me I would! 
I don't like seeing him like this


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Jay145 said:


> I know and if I had the money trust me I would!
> I don't like seeing him like this


You can't just ignore your pets needs, that's abuse! The longer you wait the worse its going to get and probly cost even more! If you have a regular vet they will probly work with you. I know if I came to my vet and my dog was hurt they wouldn't turn me away!! 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jay145 (Feb 2, 2013)

Missygal said:


> You can't just ignore your pets needs, that's abuse! The longer you wait the worse its going to get and probly cost even more! If you have a regular vet they will probly work with you. I know if I came to my vet and my dog was hurt they wouldn't turn me away!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm NOT ignoring it!! It's very concerning to me, but I don't have the money to go take him to a vet. I'm going to ask my family and see if they can lend me a few hundred dollars so I can take him to a vet and get this treated as soon as possible.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there an ASCPA around you? Sometimes they have low cost, or no cost services. I know what you are going through also. I just declared bankrupsy, and it is a bitch.

I told my vet about it BEFORE we were seen, and they took off a fair amount from the bill. Still $50 is 50 dollars. Now I have an epileptic dog that needs blood work. Gotta talk to them again. If you can pay anything toward the bill, most likely they will work with you.


----------



## Poco's-momma (Feb 2, 2013)

Please take him to a vet asap!


----------



## Jay145 (Feb 2, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Is there an ASCPA around you? Sometimes they have low cost, or no cost services. I know what you are going through also. I just declared bankrupsy, and it is a bitch.
> 
> I told my vet about it BEFORE we were seen, and they took off a fair amount from the bill. Still $50 is 50 dollars. Now I have an epileptic dog that needs blood work. Gotta talk to them again. If you can pay anything toward the bill, most likely they will work with you.


Oh my god that must be horrible! I hope you can get back up to your feet soon!
& I'm not too sure, it's a small place where I live at as to compared to Atlanta where I used to live. I will try looking for a vet though. Because I abosolutely can't stand seeing him like this.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

You don't know it's going to be a couple hundred dollars. If you have enough for a vet exam, just take him in ASAP to see what they say. They can give you a quote on the minimum things they recommend doing (skin scraping, antibiotics, cream, whatever) and then you will know how much you need to borrow from family. Some vets also have free first time visit coupons. I know 2 vets in my areas did that I have used for my girls. Banfield (in Petsmart) is one. Just google and see. He needs to be seen ASAP tho.


----------

